# mysql unter vista mit iis7



## sadi (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe nun unter Windows Vista IIS7 mit PHP zum Laufen gebracht. Als nächstes habe ich die aktuellste Version von MySQL Server installiert. Die Konfiguration für MySQL in PHP habe ich so vorgenommen, wie ich es schon bei WinXP gemacht habe. Nur leider wird MySQL nicht von PHP registriert. Gibt es unter Vista noch etwas zu beachten?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Flex (27. Mai 2007)

Läuft der MySQL Server auch sicher?
Hast du probiert direkt auf ihn zuzugreifen? (Mit SQLyog z. B.)

Fehlermeldungen?


----------

